# Sequin Motif Machine



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

Found this sequin machine on youtube by swf. looks pretty cool. Anyone ever see this machine in action at a show.

YouTube - SWF M-series.mpg


----------



## Laney (Jun 5, 2009)

Do you mean the machine to cut sequins or do the sequins motif? I can't access to the picture.

We usually buy sequin material from Korean and do the motif by hands, no machine used. If the machine is good at doing motif, we may consider buying one.

Laney
CSTOWN
We do all kinds of hot fix motif 
rhinestone, sequins, glitter


Found this sequin machine on youtube by swf. looks pretty cool. Anyone ever see this machine in action at a show.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes they have them at the ISS shows, the next this weekend in Atlantic City.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting... looks like they converted a 1 or 2 head embroidery machine to place the hotfix sequins. The part that is actually placing them on the hotfix material looks exactly like the sequin attachment on my SWF embroidery machine, they are using a flat foot instead of a needle foot to push the sequins down.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

tfalk said:


> Interesting... looks like they converted a 1 or 2 head embroidery machine to place the hotfix sequins. The part that is actually placing them on the hotfix material looks exactly like the sequin attachment on my SWF embroidery machine, they are using a flat foot instead of a needle foot to push the sequins down.


That's about right. And, according to one person I talked to they use the same software that you use for embroidery.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

That is what i have been told as well,, It looks very fast,, but would really like to get my hands on a sample to test the glue,, and such, 

That might happen in the next few weeks, 

If anyone else has washed tested this please let us know, 

MMM


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> That is what i have been told as well,, It looks very fast,, but would really like to get my hands on a sample to test the glue,, and such,
> 
> That might happen in the next few weeks,
> 
> ...


I have a sample I received about a year ago. It has been washed many times and I have not lost a sequin. I even throw mine in the dryer and no damage so far.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you for the info,, 
The old sequins would fall off all over, so glad to know that the glue is holding well,,, on the new kinds,, yahooooooooooo


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

They were in AC this past weekend and were given out samples. Nice bling good adhesion, the price is high for a one use machine. I try to get machines can be used in multiple applications.


----------



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

I wish I could have seen it. What is the price anyway?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

The cheapest one I've seen that can hold up to a production scheduled - started at 16K. The others run up from there. At the show, there was one machine that was 25K - it did chenille, embroidery, and sequines. Their method was to stitch down the sequines. The other machines I reviewed were hot-fixed. I do rhinestones now and have a need to do rhinestuds. However, when I seen the sequines prior to the show out in the community I cater too, the bling was impressive. The ability to hot-fix them and have less chance of being brushed off is a big draw for a particular application I am intending. Cannot replace going to shows. everything under one roof.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> And, according to one person I talked to they use the same software that you use for embroidery.


That's what I was afraid someone would say....


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

hey....anyone got 25 grand I can borrow?


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Well I am super excited. Maybe I am crazy, but I am getting a sequin machine that can do 4 color. I should have it ready to go in about 2 weeks. I am absolutely amazed by the production capability of these machines. They are so much faster than any rhinestone machine. I should be able to convert a bunch of my current rhinestone designs into sequin. My customers have absolutely loved the samples I have been showing them.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

I saw the sequins machine at ISS in AC.

just rremember 1 thing, the sequins machine has a whole in the middle of eqch piece,. The earlier machines actually cut the sequins out of a die and the piece was solid. I have some of these samples.
There were 2 more companies selling these machines and they all have a whole in the middle of each shape. I think it looks cheap I will stick to the rhinestones. The designs look like someone shot a shot gun thru the designs. Sorry that my honest opinion. I asked a sales rep at 1 of the booths and he told me a lot of people said the same thing.

Bob


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

From my knowledge you have the heat back or the stitch down as two ways to attach the sequins to an item. So if you get into that business you will have a whole but the difference is the thread from the stitch down method. When it is viewed from a distance you do not see the whole and it adds to giving the shape as it is not one shiny object but forms the design, as with the same thing that happens with rhinestones. Whether stones, studs, or sequins, what is seen by the eye is interpreted by the brain and the dots, or spaces between studs and stones are filled in. It is for that reason you use smaller stones to make up items you want to read - it is less stressful on the brain. Everything looks cheap close up - to include embroidery - we are our own worst critics and never view things at the proper distance.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I saw this machine at ISS Atlantic City too, and I was impressed. I think some of my rhinestone designs would be fabulous in the sequins. Hey Eric, if you find someone to lend you that $25K, see if they have a little extra for me


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello all,
I did not know there was a discussion on sequin motif. 3 years ago I went to China and find out how they are making sequin motif. Hundreds of girls were sit on table and use tweezers and lay down sequins on the tape. Manager was bragged to me that he have few 25 sequin layers per minute. My machine does 900/min now.
Here, me and my partner decide to make automatic machine. Now we are selling to China too, isn't it funny?
We obtained 8 patents in Korea and worldwide is pending.
If you have any questions on Sequin motif feel free to ask me.
www.screenprintsupply.com
All American Mfg & Supply Inc


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you peter,, for the info


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

We Mfg 50-60/months. My Korea factory.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

By the way Top competitors video is no longer in production. Why? Just guess.


----------



## Newwithshirts (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you actually sell the motif after it is sequined to heat press onto the garment? I need to purchase these, not the machine to make them


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Newwithshirts said:


> Do you actually sell the motif after it is sequined to heat press onto the garment? I need to purchase these, not the machine to make them


 
V&S Rhinestones makes sequin transfers to heat press onto garments.

*866-627-2789*


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

RhinestoneFetish said:


> Well I am super excited. Maybe I am crazy, but I am getting a sequin machine that can do 4 color. I should have it ready to go in about 2 weeks. I am absolutely amazed by the production capability of these machines. They are so much faster than any rhinestone machine. I should be able to convert a bunch of my current rhinestone designs into sequin. My customers have absolutely loved the samples I have been showing them.


3 years on 

May I ask which machine did you buy? Did it work out for you?

All info gratefully received.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We went with the prospangle we are happy with the machine. When you are looking I would make sure that you get a machine that doesn't use the spangles with a hole in the middle. The ones with the hole just don't look as good and I think that customers are going to want the solid spangle - Just my opinion.

Scott


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi Scott

We looked at several machines and decided to go with the All America 4 head. To be honest, althought the sequins have the holes, the sparkle is so bright and blingy, we don't even notice it.

The other reason we went with AA is as a result of the superb support we've received from them on our NeoFlex.

I'm now evaluating software for creating the patterns 

Cheers

John


----------



## tro11 (Mar 27, 2014)

The Pro Spangle machine ProSpangle Spangle Transfer Machine was at the ISS Show in Atlantic City a few weeks ago. The spangles are true spangles with no hole. It is not a sequin design. This allows for extra shine and brilliancy on the design. The machine is fast at up to 1000 spangles per minute. You can use the same Sierra Hotfix software to convert your rhinestone designs into spangles. The Pro Spangle is a 6 color machine.


----------



## tro11 (Mar 27, 2014)

John,

I am surprised that you really do not see a difference. If your customers are happy so be it. The difference truly is amazing and the hole is the number one complaint.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

tro11 said:


> John,
> 
> I am surprised that you really do not see a difference. If your customers are happy so be it. The difference truly is amazing and the hole is the number one complaint.


Why do customers complain when they purchase a sequin decorated garment?

Sequins have a hole in the centre - FACT - so why do they complain when they're sequins designs have a hole in the centre?

No.1 Complaint? To who? How long have you been producing sequin designs and didn't your customers know there was a hole in the centre of a sequin?

Just wondering what your business model is that generates so many complaints?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

We've not had much spare time to play with our sequin machine since it arrived  So, having got up at 6am this morning we decided to give it a go with a simple design.

The design measures 18cms x 14cms


Here's the video

Crown - YouTube


The finished design on a shirt



The design cost 14cents, has 1046 sequins and takes just 1min 50secs to create.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I think there are different heads for different shapes such as hearts, diamonds, ect... seen something about it on ali baba one time. Unfortunately prospangle only has a circular shape. I also would like more color reel choices. All in all I plan on purchasing one. Hopefully soon!


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I know that the prospangle has shapes - I think it is Diamonds and Stars.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Not sure. I was told no when I asked the sales rep.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I don't know about the Prospangle but the All American machine we have can use whatever shape you load on the machine however, we've only used the traditional round sequin.

Cheers

John


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah two different systems. I prefer no hole in middle. Looks like it is punched out. Just saying be nice to have different punch shapes/sizes.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

We took the plunge and just got our ProSpangle machine this past week. We created a design, the ProSpangle Machine is reading the design (it says how many spangles the design contains) it sets up properly, but it will only punch out the test ? spangles in a 3" x 3" square. We can't figure out what we are doing wrong! I'm sure it is operator error.....Any suggestions from you Sierra Hot Fix users? Thanks.


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

sportkids said:


> We took the plunge and just got our ProSpangle machine this past week. We created a design, the ProSpangle Machine is reading the design (it says how many spangles the design contains) it sets up properly, but it will only punch out the test ? spangles in a 3" x 3" square. We can't figure out what we are doing wrong! I'm sure it is operator error.....Any suggestions from you Sierra Hot Fix users? Thanks.


So after you send the design, you then need to hit the set button to select the design you want to print (use the up and down button to select your design)....then you will need to press the unit change button twice to select the appropriate punch press numbers to correspond to the color and size for each that is in your design, then you hit the trace twice so it finds center, then you select trace once and it traces the outline boundaries of your design on your transfer paper, you make any adjustments needed to have it fit on the transfer paper...then you should be good to go.

did you try the above steps and it is not working

There are some good training videos on youtube as well


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

i did try all of that okprinter, and i keep getting the same results, thanks for the reply tho, we'll keep at it. again it must be operator error.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok printer, this is sportkids brother here, I got the machine to punch out a design last night. I had it designed in 2 colors and but it only punched out 1, I must of missed a setting. thanks again.


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

mfatty500 said:


> Ok printer, this is sportkids brother here, I got the machine to punch out a design last night. I had it designed in 2 colors and but it only punched out 1, I must of missed a setting. thanks again.


Mike, if there is anything I can help with let me know. I gave my contact information in the PM
Roy


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Roy, I my do that after I watch my Indycar race. Now I'm having trouble getting the thing to trace, & punching the correct color size.
Thanks


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I got it running Roy, I was missing a few steps, that he does not have in the video, but they helped me out. And you also.
Thanks
Mike


----------

